

Good Perl code is the best form of evangelism - muriithi
http://perlbuzz.com/2008/03/good-perl-code-is-the-best-form-of-evangelism.html

======
xirium
From the article: The solution that Microsoft posted, however, was effectively
a VBScript script translated to a Perl program (by their own admission). ...
Hungarian notation prefixes of variables, in addition to the Perl sigils

That's vile. @arrFoo and $intBar is completely redundant.

